# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Aussies All See Trump 2.0

## Northern Rivers



----------

12icer (10-01-2020),Conservative Libertarian (09-23-2020),Rebel Yell (09-23-2020),Rutabaga (09-23-2020),teeceetx (09-23-2020),WarriorRob (09-25-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

"The corpse that hopes to be the next President"   LOL

----------

12icer (10-01-2020),Conservative Libertarian (09-23-2020),nonsqtr (09-23-2020),Northern Rivers (09-23-2020),Rebel Yell (09-23-2020),WarriorRob (09-25-2020)

----------


## Taxcutter

From what I can tell, Australia NEEDS a real Trump 2.0 (or maybe 3.0 depending on how you see the poms' PM)

----------

Northern Rivers (09-23-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

Maybe Kamala was on her knees when Biden was getting ready to talk :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Northern Rivers (09-26-2020)

----------

